# Intrusive Obsessive Thoughts on Reality



## Daisyw (7 mo ago)

I had some really intense questions and doubts about this world being real and me bring real. As I've started to recover, some of these doubts come back and feel so real it's freaky. I tell myself that those are lies and I'm real and this is real. It's just so weird to think and feel this way.


----------



## gardenvoltz (7 mo ago)

i get this. first of all; youre going to be ok. youre alright. it is very freaky and an actual horror. 

what helps me sometimes is acknowledging that what is causing those feelings is a diagnosable thing, its a real disorder. those things are lies because youve been experiencing the trauma brought on by this disorder for so long, being detached for long enough is really _really _hard.

distractions can also help a lot for a little bit; sleeping, movies, youtube… whatever helps or captivates you )


----------



## Daisyw (7 mo ago)

gardenvoltz said:


> i get this. first of all; youre going to be ok. youre alright. it is very freaky and an actual horror.
> 
> what helps me sometimes is acknowledging that what is causing those feelings is a diagnosable thing, its a real disorder. those things are lies because youve been experiencing the trauma brought on by this disorder for so long, being detached for long enough is really _really _hard.
> 
> distractions can also help a lot for a little bit; sleeping, movies, youtube… whatever helps or captivates you )


Thanks for replying. It has been a very uncomfortable time. I feel out of place and not quite here. It feels kind of like a weird dream and not real. I'm trying to trust myself and gentle redirect my thoughts but it seems like this is becoming constant again...


----------



## gardenvoltz (7 mo ago)

Daisyw said:


> Thanks for replying. It has been a very uncomfortable time. I feel out of place and not quite here. It feels kind of like a weird dream and not real. I'm trying to trust myself and gentle redirect my thoughts but it seems like this is becoming constant again...


the best thing to do is to tell others. dont act like it is normal, because ime that makes the thoughts way stronger. its also helpful to research dpdr to get more information on the disorder, so it becomes less of an unknown paranoia machine


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I had those intrusive thoughts for years. Cross the line and hit them head on. Throw coffee in their faces. Stupid suggestions that popped into my mind unwelcomed. I suppose the thought generator can be something like an upset stomach. It belches and burps foul things. Initially I was concerned because I didn't understand the process. I was also concerned I might act on an inappropriate impulse. At some point, I said fuck it. I accepted the upset stomach analogy and decided I wouldn't be acting on anything stupid. I felt I retained intellectual control over the nonsense. That seemed to lessen my anxiety, and it was probably anxiety which was the root cause of this stuff to begin with. I took anti depressants and an occasional anti psychotic to help me sleep (seroquel). I can't say anything had a lasting effect on any of my symptoms until I had ECT in 2013. I had a wide array of symptoms, and they all seemed to go away with the ECT. In any event, intrusive thoughts don't have to be a life long symptoms, from my experience. I should also say I came to terms with my mortality. Once you have lived long enough, you realize its no big deal if you don't complete the life sentence..


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

This is a common symptom. I've been a member here several years and I've seen this multiple times.

Just remember, at the end of the day, questions about what's really "real" are just semantic games.


----------



## Snansje (5 mo ago)

Grindelwald said:


> This is a common symptom. I've been a member here several years and I've seen this multiple times.
> 
> Just remember, at the end of the day, questions about what's really "real" are just semantic games.


It’s fight flight mode turn on, like you lost control bu not really lost control. Amygdala related.

“Questions about what’s really real, man that hits me often. I am doing a education with a lot of politics and geopolitics, looking at statistics.
Made my world view not based on dogma and try to use facts and logic most of the time.

but everytime i’m keep being scared to lose my world view, thoughts pop up about if the sources are really true or not. Everytime i need to look at statistics i keep getting these thoughts. Over and over and over again. Even when i looked it up with a official accepted source.

Again this is related to the amygdala, maybe yoga or working out often should help us all.try it.
Boxing might influence your life in a good way.

for me it helps often to snap out of. The worse the training the better for dp and dr


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Snansje said:


> It’s fight flight mode turn on, like you lost control bu not really lost control. Amygdala related.
> 
> “Questions about what’s really real, man that hits me often. I am doing a education with a lot of politics and geopolitics, looking at statistics.
> Made my world view not based on dogma and try to use facts and logic most of the time.
> ...


I really want to consider DP/DR a subset of anxiety. But I just can't do it. There's just something different about it. It's so hard to beat DP when you're trapped in your own head/your own consciousness, even with anti-anxiety medication.


----------

